# My gorilla glue epoxy dried black instead of clear?



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

I mixed it 50/50 as per the specifications, it was translucent when applied but has dried black. On the gorilla glue site it says it should dry clear. Any ideas?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Was it laying on iron like your saw top? Many glues turn black where they contacted iron while curing.

M


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

No it wasn't. It was laying on my bench.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

what kind of woods are being glued?


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

It was an inlay consisting of walnut, cedar, maple, wenge, glued into a piece of birch.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Walnut and wenge may may have been the culprit. Oil from them could have leeched into the glue. You could experiment with this some and see what happens, I have not but I have seen walnut make a tranlsucent dring glue turn brown in color. Twice to my surprise.


----------

